

Faster password hashes cracking based on the DES algorithm on CPUs - pwg
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=11212

======
pwg
Password Gorilla : <https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki>

Store much longer, more complicated, passwords, without having to remember
them.

